# Оптимизация под Core 2 Duo

## Galchonok

День добрый!

А не подскажет кто, есть уже в gcc оптимизация под Core 2 Duo ?

А то надумалось поменять комп (почти целиком), поставить Core 2 Duo E6600 ну и.т.д. + водянку :]

Проблеммы какие-нибудь есть с Core 2 Duo сейчас под linux`ом?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_2_Solo.2FDuo_.28Allendale.2C_Conroe.2C_Merom.29

----------

## Galchonok

Супер!

спс ...

а с 64bit`ным Linux`ом счаз все ok?

а-то не охота долго мучатся с вопросом какого ... не работает ...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> а-то не охота долго мучатся с вопросом какого ... не работает ...

 

Если как сервер - то все ок, а если под десктоп то придется поморочиться с кое-чем.

----------

## Galchonok

Так ..........

У меня домой такое под десктоп, а на работу под сервер :]

какие глюки есть?

p.s. на сервер терминалов кстати такое, под linux`ом у нас оно :]]

----------

## ZByte

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> Так ..........
> 
> У меня домой такое под десктоп, а на работу под сервер :]
> 
> какие глюки есть?

 

Глюков вроде не больше чем в 32 битной платформе, проблема лежит в другой плоскости: есть ряд программ, которые поставляются в бинарном виде и не работают в 64 битном окружении. Плагин Macromedia Flash для Firefox, например не работает если у тебя FF собран как 64 битный.

----------

## Galchonok

ааа ....

ну с этим проблемм не будет я думаю :]

----------

## Galchonok

Кстати ...

а не подскажите какой профиль лучьше под core 2 duo использовать?

ia64/ 2006.0  или обычный 2006.1 ?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> а не подскажите какой профиль лучьше под core 2 duo использовать?
> 
> ia64/ 2006.0  или обычный 2006.1 ?

 

Под ia64 он не заведется, chroot не сможешь сделать. Нужно использовать стадию под amd64 или x86, что тебе ближе с учетом сказаного выше.

Мне ближе amd64, т.к. флеш не пользую  :Smile: 

----------

## ba

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Мне ближе amd64, т.к. флеш не пользую :)

 кстати net-www/nspluginwrapper решает проблему со флешом под amd64 :)

----------

## ZByte

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   Мне ближе amd64, т.к. флеш не пользую  кстати net-www/nspluginwrapper решает проблему со флешом под amd64 

 

Ну может быть они сейчас уже пофиксили эту проблему, но пол года назад он переодически "вешал" firefox на определённых сайтах.

----------

## Galchonok

 *Quote:*   

> Мне ближе amd64, т.к. флеш не пользую

 

1)

Если я правильно понял, то для оптимизации под Core 2 Duo надо:

--- в  make.conf:

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

--- и перекинуть профиль на:

 default-linux/amd64/2006.1

все верно?

2)

И еще вопрос, если систему из stage1 собирать, то наверное надо профиль сразу перекинуть на нужный (amd64) и собирать ... так?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> И еще вопрос, если систему из stage1 собирать, то наверное надо профиль сразу перекинуть на нужный (amd64) и собирать ... так?

 

Тебе нужен stage3-amd64-2006.1.tar.bz2, а дальше все по хэндбуку.

Связываться с установкой со stage1 не рекомендую, ничего с такой установкой ты не выиграешь и потеряешь время.

Проще после установки со stage3 сделать emerge -e world и получить тот же результат.

----------

## Galchonok

 *Quote:*   

> Связываться с установкой со stage1 не рекомендую, ничего с такой установкой ты не выиграешь, а скорей потеряешь время.

 

просто интересно еще и на скорость нового проца посмотреть ...

да и из stage1 в stage3  систему собрать - 2-3 часа ( я все равно на работе, пусть машинка дома потрудится) :]

----------

## Galchonok

Вот нашел stage1-amd64-2006.1.tar.bz2   :]

буду пробовать :]

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Если я правильно понял, то для оптимизации под Core 2 Duo надо:
> 
> --- в  make.conf:
> ...

 

Если ты собираешься менять CHOST то читай вот этот документ:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

Краткое резюме того документа: систему проще переустановить  :Wink: 

----------

## Galchonok

 *Quote:*   

> Краткое резюме того документа: систему проще переустановит

 

Да оно понятно ....

вот тут вопрос по делу сразу возник :]

развернул stage1-2006.1 под amd64, вижу каталоги:

/~lib   (линк на /lib64)

/lib32

/lib64

----------

Так вот вопрос, если я собираю систему под x86_64, то как я понимаю  собираются и будут дальше использоваться /lib64  для всех приложений. А /lib32 видать так и останутся теми что есть у меня сейчас - в том-же самом виде ...

-> накой надо /lib32  , если все равно будет использоваться /lib64 ?

----------

## Galchonok

Кхек ...

 попутно еще вопрос, а где-б достать livecd с поддержкой 64bit да еще и с поддержкой контроллеров матери Asus P5B:

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

да еще и в идеале с:

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)

а то не желает stage1 x86_64 ставится с 32х битной системой ...  chroot  говорит что bin/bash  не работает :/

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> Кхек ...
> 
>  попутно еще вопрос, а где-б достать livecd с поддержкой 64bit да еще и с поддержкой контроллеров матери Asus P5B:
> 
> а то не желает stage1 x86_64 ставится с 32х битной системой ...  chroot  говорит что bin/bash  не работает :/

 

1) Спроси у гугля, может кноппикс заработает.

2) Точнее, в какую stage делаешь chroot? Такая ошибка возникает обычно если архитектура стадии не совместима с железом, к примеру если используется стадия для ia64... Покажи cat /proc/cpuinfo

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> развернул stage1-2006.1 под amd64, вижу каталоги:
> 
> /~lib   (линк на /lib64)
> 
> /lib32
> ...

 

Все правильно, именно так и должно быть. Надеюсь что ты не поверх живой системы распаковывал стадию?   :Shocked: 

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

Если ядром они вдруг не поддерживаются включи в биосе эмуляцию, установись и собери свое ядро с поддержкой этих девайсов.

----------

## Galchonok

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Спроси у гугля, может кноппикс заработает.

 

нее ... он не заработал :]  ночью пытался :]

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Точнее, в какую stage делаешь chroot? Такая ошибка возникает обычно если архитектура стадии не совместима с железом, к примеру если используется стадия для ia64... Покажи cat /proc/cpuinfo

 

Ну тут я пробовал с системы собранной под 32bit (2006.1 профиль), запустить chroot на систему с adm64 ... :/

оно и понятно что не заработало :/  /cry

 *Quote:*   

> Все правильно, именно так и должно быть. Надеюсь что ты не поверх живой системы распаковывал стадию?

 

нет конечно :]

 *Quote:*   

> Если ядром они вдруг не поддерживаются включи в биосе эмуляцию, установись и собери свое ядро с поддержкой этих девайсов.

 

Слил minimal cd  (с amd64) попробую дома,  

 ну и еще свой делаю (со своим ядром) ... может быть поможет :]

----------

## ba

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> 02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

 

загружаться с параметром что-то вроде all-generic-ide или найти livecd с ядром 2.6.19

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)

 а он поддерживается только начиная с 2.6.19 (хотя в -mm ветке кажись раньше)

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> а то не желает stage1 x86_64 ставится с 32х битной системой ...  chroot  говорит что bin/bash  не работает :/

 логично, надо грузиться под 64-битным ядром с поддержкой 32-битных бинарей для того чтобы такое сработало...

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

 там по ссылке выше написно что -march лучше не указывать

 *ZByte wrote:*   

> Ну может быть они сейчас уже пофиксили эту проблему, но пол года назад он переодически "вешал" firefox на определённых сайтах.

 не замечал, вообще он иногда падает, но и на сайтах вообще без флеша тоже...

----------

## Galchonok

 *Quote:*   

> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)
> 
> а он поддерживается только начиная с 2.6.19 (хотя в -mm ветке кажись раньше) 

 

в 2.6.18-r2   уже есть

----------

## Galchonok

>>>>>>

Сборка всей системы из stage1 до установленных kde и всего нужного мне софта заняло время: с 15:10 до 23:50

во как :]

Core 2 Duo E6300 + 2gb ram

----------

